# The TT Shop discounts



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Can someone clarify the position regarding the Club discount granted by TTS for purchases?

Its very cloudy, seeing a post today on the castle Coombe thread (one of them) I could have sworn that Dave granted us a 10% discount full time, not just when he sees fit.

PS Dave (at the shop) is a mate and I am not stirring it up, just want the situation made clear by a TTOC official - Thanks , John.


----------



## thettshop (Oct 3, 2003)

Hi John,

Just to clarify the matter for all out there, The TT Shop offers no discount for the TTOC or any other Audi club, and never has. We try to keep our prices as low as posible and also offer a price match (if you see one of our products else were cheaper will will try to beat or at least match the price, to benifit all TT owners not just those in the OC. We support the OC in other ways such as advertising and promoting the club to TT owners that visit our store.

I hope this makes things a little clearer 

Regards,
Glen


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks Glen, see you tomorrow at the track mate.


----------

